# 1999 7.3 PSD dually



## ken morgan (Dec 15, 2022)

Disclosure: I live in Japan, I work on a base (but closer to retirement) and japan work trucks are cool, but you can only have two vehicles registered if you are on the base. that being said...

So for the last 7 years I have been using a 2001 F150 supercrew with the 5.4 and tow package as my wood scoring/transporting vehicle. its been a trooper, I have often times loaded my trailer, (1500 lbs by japanese law) down to over 3k lbs and the truck just does what a truck should do. But the rust monster has attacked it and its getting harder to justify it when I cannot get various body parts for it. can't get replacement rockers or door skins, Plenty fo the extended cab, or regular cab... but none for the super crew short bed....

so while I was drunk (a regular occasion ) and cruising across the interwebz... I cam across an add for a 1999 F350 super cab 4 door, with the 7.3 and a 6 speed. to date it only had 108,000 miles total... well yeah i kinda lost my snott and went the next week to look at it. Yes my wife is pissed, yes she is talking smack again... but damn it is so solid.. no rust engine is strong and the 6 speed is slick as snott on a glass plate. photo will follow after the transportation company brings it home. (it was 3 prefectures over so I had to arrange a delivery company so that i could then receive and register it. I test drove it for 16 miles after allowing it to warm up from a cold start in 45deg weather and it ran like a champ.... just think of the trailers I can overload now! oh yeah the wife is pissed.... when is she not?


----------



## olyman (Dec 27, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> Disclosure: I live in Japan, I work on a base (but closer to retirement) and japan work trucks are cool, but you can only have two vehicles registered if you are on the base. that being said...
> 
> So for the last 7 years I have been using a 2001 F150 supercrew with the 5.4 and tow package as my wood scoring/transporting vehicle. its been a trooper, I have often times loaded my trailer, (1500 lbs by japanese law) down to over 3k lbs and the truck just does what a truck should do. But the rust monster has attacked it and its getting harder to justify it when I cannot get various body parts for it. can't get replacement rockers or door skins, Plenty fo the extended cab, or regular cab... but none for the super crew short bed....
> 
> so while I was drunk (a regular occasion ) and cruising across the interwebz... I cam across an add for a 1999 F350 super cab 4 door, with the 7.3 and a 6 speed. to date it only had 108,000 miles total... well yeah i kinda lost my snott and went the next week to look at it. Yes my wife is pissed, yes she is talking smack again... but damn it is so solid.. no rust engine is strong and the 6 speed is slick as snott on a glass plate. photo will follow after the transportation company brings it home. (it was 3 prefectures over so I had to arrange a delivery company so that i could then receive and register it. I test drove it for 16 miles after allowing it to warm up from a cold start in 45deg weather and it ran like a champ.... just think of the trailers I can overload now! oh yeah the wife is pissed.... when is she not?


you have a interesting life!!!!!!


----------

